# Newbie questions ... FM3 and Club Mundet



## xavaero (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi there! After living in Mexico City for just a couple of weeks, we have a couple of questions ...

1. We were told that our belongings can't leave Canada until the FM3 has been approved. We were also told that we could not apply for the FM3 until we were already in Mexico. This seems odd. How can we move our stuff from Canada if we have to be in Mexico to get the visa so our stuff can leave Canada ... are we getting the runaround?
2. We checked out the Club Mundet yesterday. It is a great place and has everything that we would want (plus it is within walking distance to our house!). It seems very expensive though! The price that was quoted to us is almost double what I have seen on the internet on other blogs. I also saw that the Club offers the occasional promotion of no initial fee for expats. Is this true? They quoted us over 7000 pesos per month for a family of 4 (not to mention the $1700 initial fee!).

I am sure that as time passes, we will have a million other questions but if you could help us with these, it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!!

Shirley


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

First: The term "FM3" is no longer appropriate. You need to go to your nearest Mexican Consulate in Canada to apply for a temporary visa for Mexico. It will be entered into your passport. You may then arrange for the shipping of your household goods. Once you arrive in Mexico, get proof of address and go to the immigration office nearest you, INM, and they will convert your temporary visa to a plastic visa card, which you must carry at all times. You may have to do part of that process online, and I think you have something like 30 days to get it started; no more, or they will fine you.
Someone 'told you' in error.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

There has been a lot of confusion since the FM2/FM3 were replaced in May 2010so not necessarily a run around. It used to be possible to get both the visa and the import documents fully at consulates. This changed in May 2010 when FM2/FM3 replaced by inmigrado/no inmigrado as RV ****** said.
Since you didn't mention that you had a temporary visa from the consulate in Vancouver, I'll assume that you entered with FMM's. You do need to get to immigration in DF to apply for your no inmigrado visas to start the process.
By the way, this all changing again so expect more confusion.
Will need somebody in DF to answer the club question. There was a thread about 4-5mo ago about somebody looking into clubs in DF. You might want to look up that thread as not sure how resolved.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That should be 'Inmigrante' or 'No inmigrante'. 'Inmigrado' is a different status, which will also change and become 'Residente permanente', as soon as the new rules are in place.

Yes, if the OP is already in Mexico, they must go online, to the INM site, and begin the process of changing from FMM to either 'inmigrante' or 'no 'inmigrante', followed by presentation of the applicable documents to the nearest INM office. If they have returned to Canada, they may go to the consulate, as described above.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry about the suffix, not the 1st time and probably not the last. Seems like they are in DF now from other posts. Question is whether one or more returning to Vancouver to oversee move as that would reopen options for that person although not sure why wouldn't do both in DF.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Let's assume that they are in DF and that their goods are packed & ready in a mover's warehouse. If that is true, they should be tickling the keys of the INM website, now, and seeing the list of requirements for the status they desire. Then, they'll save and print the generated forms, gather up the other documents they need and go to the INM offices to apply. In a matter of days, they'll have their new visa cards and be able to give the movers the information they need to process the shipment to Mexico.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

The OP said that they were in Mexico City for a short while. Nothing about if they were still there or not. This is a perfect example of why we need to be much more specific in our posts. There is a big difference between being in Mexico and applying for a visa and being in Canada and trying to apply for one. Also a big difference as to where to go to get information. 

Posters need to help us all out by giving as much information as possible when they ask questions.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I cheated and looked at what Shirley posted in the "Intro" thread. She said that living in Polanco and kids start school next week. To me this means that at least one parent will stay with kids so believe RV ****** info fits.


----------



## xavaero (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi there. Just to clarify a little bit. My family came to Mexico City from Vancouver two weeks ago. We did not have any visas in our passport. The company said that they would apply for the FM3 once we arrived in Mexico. All of our belongings are still in our house in Vancouver. If my husband's FM3 is not ready by next week, the company will have to cancel my FM3 application so I can go back to Vancouver to pack our belongings. We were told we could not leave the country while the FM3 is in progress. We have renters moving into our house in Vancouver in three weeks and therefore we must have all of our belongings out before then. This whole process has been going on since June. The biggest frustration is that there must have been something we could have done in Vancouver prior to our arriving in Mexico City to expedite the process (or at least get the ball rolling). We don't even have our moving inventory approved yet. It has been a very frustrating process.

Thanks for all the advice so far ...

Shirley


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It appears that your employer doesn't understand the INM process as well as they should. You could have obtained temporary visas, had your packing done and come to Mexico, getting your visa cards after arrival, including work permission with the support of the company. Their big mistake was not considering the need to ship goods, or even knowing that you could get the temporary visa in Canada. So, if you have to make an extra trip to Vancouver, I would suggest that you explain how that need arose and ask the company to foot the bill.


----------

